# Potential blacklisting?



## SMUNRO1970 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope you can help me. I used to work for an unscrupulous Indian employer working in Wealth management for about a year and because it was commission based he told me I had to leave cheques with him to cover any loss in business cancellation when I left his employment. About 2 months after I left when I joined another company he tried to cash them knowing I didn't have the money to hold me to ransom. I panicked and left Dubai within 24 hours not even knowing if there was a police caution at all, I couldn't risk being stuck there. I've since been in the UK however I need to stop off at Doha in December on the way through and I have no idea whether I am blacklisted or not? I owed no money on loans/credit cards/cars or anything like that, the debts are left behind were:

Employer cheques (he fled the country a month after I did)
DEWA bill o/s
car hire bill o/s
Landlord rent o/s (4 months)

From the UK can you tell me please how I can find out whether I am blacklisted at all, should I ring immigration/police with my details? Is there little to worry about? 

Hope you can help,
kind regards

Stuart


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's no link between UAE and Qatar. In all likelihood, if you left and didn't close out/pay off your debts, there will be an alert at UAE airports for you. It would not be advisable to enter the country, even on transit.


----------



## SMUNRO1970 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for that! I have no intention of going through UAE airports I am just having to change at Doha, someone had told me that 'if' I was blacklisted in UAE then I might be in trouble with other GCC countries? I hope I will be ok


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,
i am wondering why do you think there is any chance not be black listed.
Is an official conviction (during your absence) not most likly?

Roland


----------



## SMUNRO1970 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know if I have a conviction. I didn't borrow money from a bank, what I am saying is that I would like to know if I have a blacklisting which will cause a problem if I go to Doha NOT UAE. If someone can tell me how to find out from the UK that would be most helpful!!


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

Dude,
nobody here cares about outstanding loans from a (international) Bank. But if you dont pay your 
DEWA bills it means you are not paying your tax and that pisses them off.

If your ambassador in UAE is doing his job he should have a list or at least can advice how
to ge your court file.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Note: Beware not to give away to much information on a public internet forum about your identity, your travel plans and things that might get you into trouble.


----------



## ivhan (Apr 20, 2014)

how if yor are blacklisted in qatar and you want to enter bahrain does it have complict about that


----------



## ivhan (Apr 20, 2014)

does they see your record in qatar if you got a finger frint in the airport kindly pls explain this is really bothering my mind


----------



## ivhan (Apr 20, 2014)

kindly need an advice admins im a blocklisted in qatar but i have my new visa in bahrain can anyone tell me if theres a conflict if i enter bahrain plsss need some advice


----------



## ivhan (Apr 20, 2014)

ivhan said:


> kindly need an advice admins im a blocklisted in qatar but i have my new visa in bahrain can anyone tell me if theres a conflict if i enter bahrain plsss need some advice and if ever they will see my record in qatar if they got my finger print in bharain pls pls pls i need help im near to go to bahrain this week


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ivhan said:


> kindly need an advice admins im a blocklisted in qatar but i have my new visa in bahrain can anyone tell me if theres a conflict if i enter bahrain plsss need some advice


This is the Dubai forum. You need to post a new thread in the Middle East forum to ask this question.


----------

